# Trail ride emotions



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I always keep in mind that it's my job to "Help my horse" through whatever scary thing that he sees/hears. He does hear things I don't, but mostly they are not actually dangerous or threatening. So, without belittling his need to be sure about anything he cannot see , I keep in my mind that I need to "help" him. Just haveing that word in my mind keeps me from becoming angry . Most of the time.

The times when he has suddenly spun a 180, without any discernable warning, and dumped me on the ground , have been the times when I really wanted to clobber him and had zero empathy for his need for "help". He needed spanking , as far as I was concerned. However, I did not spank him after getting up off the ground. just get on and get going.


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

ALWAYS think of the positives! Helps me everytime. No matter what stupid little thing I get ****ed off about, just remember everything that went right!


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

If both of you are nervy, get off and walk him in hand for a minute or two. This always helps me, as Bunny is pretty spooky and I've just got my confidence up, I'd rather calm both of us down than risk something.
Obviously you can't do that allll the time, or you wouldn't be riding. But it does help in bad situations. 

To help with it when I'm on her, I talk to her a lot. Usually this calms us both down, gets rid of anxious feelings.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

My barn manager/riding buddy says to sing. She said you have to breath to sing, breathing keeps you calm...singing calms the horse (well, unless you sing worse than me which is probably not possible) and I do quiet a bit of singing to Biscuit when we are alone.

I just took a bomb proof horse clinic. He said NOT to grab up the reins/tighten the reins as this telegraphs your fears to the horse. 

Singing has helped me or I tell Biscuit the story of my life...that bores him to tears and he is pretty much a good boy then. :clap:


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I agree with most of the advice, but I, personally, would not get off and walk when my horse gets antsy and I'm not sure if there's a reason or not. On the off chance there's a bear, I'd rather be on my horse than lose it when it runs from the bear. One, it makes you bigger than the bear, and two, running makes you prey. Not that I've ever come across anything more frightening than a deer, lol. I also know when my horse is acting up because she's being a dingbat, which is every time she acts up.

I bring my iPhone, let it play out the speaker, and sing along to that. It makes noise so I don't get antsy at the sound of a falling leaf, but I also don't have headphones in so I can hear anything actually worth hearing. I can stick my phone in my bra so it's easy to hear and won't get lost, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TrailheadSupply (Sep 6, 2012)

More miles.....the more you ride the more both of you will get comfortable and you'll learn when there really is trouble ahead.


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

Ricci: Haha, was thinking more of the squirrel/other small animal spooks. More for if you know there isn't anything dangerous and want to calm them down.


----------



## cebee (Apr 4, 2010)

My boy can be nervous alone on the trail... getting him to go out alone has taken baby steps. If he stops, tries to turn around ( or in his case, back up) I usually just let him stand for a minute and collect himself, reassure himself that there is nothing there to eat him, and usually he will move on without much more coaxing from me. I figure if it were something truly dangerous, he would do much more than refuse to go forward. 
We do have great conversations ( pretty one sided I admit) when he is feeling nervous... reminds him I am there, gives him something to concentrate on besides all the potential horse eating dangers of the trail...


----------



## keysgirl22 (Jan 27, 2011)

I know it's hard when those things happen to not het worked up, but if it does just take a second calm yourselves down then just forget about it if your not thinking of it your horse will feel more comfortable. If you keep thinking about it and worrying your horse will feed off you which could lead to more spooks and not an enjoyable trail ride. Just always think that everything is ok and you should have a good ride I hope this helps!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

I found talking to the horse helped me alot. However it's been a long time since i've ever felt nervous on the horse. if you can ride with someone else every now and then can help too. Especially if they have a confident horse and are confident themselves. You could try smaller rides to help boost your confidence, areas your horse is familiar with. 
Whisks used to be bad for stopping and trying to turn and go home then not moving forward, i used to keep her going in a tight circle. she soon figured out it was less hassle to keep going. [or either that she probs got a bit dizzy and didn't know which way we were going lol]


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

When I first started to learn to train horses, the trainers I was working under told me something about taking a greeny out on the trails alone-talk to the horse, doesn't matter what you say, just blab away! Nowadays, when I am out alone on the trails, I still talk, loudly, to the horse, my dogs, myself, I want the bears, deer, moose & other woodland creatures to hear me coming! But it sure does work reassuring the horse, he is prolly thinking, Will she ever shut up?! LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Put the horse to work and stop worrying about your emotions.

The best thing you can do is keep the horse so busy doing what you ask, that he has no time to worry about anything. If you are focused on giving commands and watching for the littlest trys. You won't be able to worry about being nervous either.

Just don't be a passenger. Go out with a game plan, You are a Rider, you are in control. Have your horse dancing circles around the sagebrush, moving off your leg, side passing over to a tree branch, verticle and laterial flexs. Just be asking for something. Pretty soon he will be happy to just relax and plod along. If he starts to get nervous again, put him back to work.

When you get done with the trail ride, your relationship with the horse will have improved. Your confidence will grow and the horse will be more responsive.


----------



## Lafitte (Jun 6, 2011)

Paintedhorse, that is a very good point! Thanks everyone! I do get emotion-y when out there sometimes.


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Remember your emotions flow from you to your horse, your scared so your horse will be scared, when you show confidence so will your horse! Just relax and breathe, you can handle anything you put your mind to just think it through!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I feel certain that my horse picks up on any nervousness that I feel. Since I have finally gotten used to her, she is doing a lot better. Just ride. And ride. In my hands, frequent rides even if short do more good than occasional long rides. (Several three mile rides a week does more than one 20 mile ride a month.)


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

There is a bridge that my horse some times goes over and some time he doesn't on the time he doesn't I tell him that I will always protect him it is ok and he stay calm


----------



## TrailheadSupply (Sep 6, 2012)

Riding with a friend who has a veteran trail horse will keep the green horse way calmer...Remember they are heard animals if ones calm the other will be calm as well


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

Be confident. That's your job as the rider. 

Horses can be very good at picking up on any stress or nervousness the rider feels. If you're constantly worrying yourself over the little stuff, your horse will get worked up about the little stuff. 

I've seen horses that are total basket cases _because_ their riders are white-knuckled the whole time, just waiting for the horse to spook at _something_. 

Just relax. Enjoy the ride. Don't sweat the small stuff. He'll learn to trust your judgement and know that you're not going to put him in a dangerous situation.


----------



## charrorider (Sep 23, 2012)

You've gotten a lot of good advise. I ride & have riden many Arabian mares who some may call neurotic. It amazes me how easily they can switch direction & momentum 90 degrees to either right or left when they see something dangerous like a butterfly or a lizzard! I laugh at it. Don't make a big deal out of it. Soon they'll settle down. But you have to be relaxed. I talk to my horses all the time, not just when we are out on the trail. At feeding time, I rotate standing next to each one of them, talking to them, and making physical contact (important). One more thing, when you have company on the trail, don't let the other rider lead all the time. Switch now & then. You be the lead rider once in a while. It'll be good for both of you. Good luck.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

I hum. I was told that the vibrations in my seat from humming will help calm the horse. Unfortunately I can only remember Christmas songs. It seems to work. Both of us relax.


----------

